# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Το ημερολογιο ενος Σενεγαλεζου!

## Ariadni

Γεια σας και απο δω! Σημερα ηταν η πρωτη μερα του κυριου στο νεο του σπιτι! Ξεκινησε πολυ καλα! Εφαγε απ το χερι μου, ανεβηκε στο χερι μου και τελικα το κουτσουλησε! Μετα τον εβγαλα λιγο με το κλουβι του προς τον ηλιο. Σκαρφαλωσε παντου για καμποση ωρα μεχρι που εκει που σκαρφαλωνε μου εκσφενδονισε μια κουτσουλια! Καταλαβαινετε σε τι εκτιμηση με εχει!  
Απο εκει και μετα ομως λαγοκοιμαται συνεχεια με εξαιρεση τωρα την τελευταια 1,5 ωρα περιπου που εφαγε παλι απ το χερι μου επαιξε μ το παιχνιδι και τωρα παλι τεζα! Ειναι επειδη ειναι μωρο ή επειδη ειναι φοβισμενο; Και ετσι κοιμουνται; Μια στιγμη τ ματι ανοιχτο και την αλλη κλειστο;
Επισης μονο του δεν εχει αναζητησει ουτε τροφη ουτε νερο! ( του δινω κ λιγη κρεμα για μερικες μερες ακομα). Αν του παω εγω ομως σπορακια τα τρωει! Μηπως ειναι βαθια τα μπολ για κεινο; Μαλλον του αρεσει να με βασανιζει!!  

ΥΓ. Δεν εχω βρει ακομα ονομα!!!

----------


## blackmailer

προφανώς έχει δεθεί πολύ με τον άνθρωπο απο τον εκτροφέα που τον απέκτησες γιαυτό και δέχεται φαγητό απο εσένα αμέσως. λόγω μεταφοράς όμως και στρες το πουλάκι δεν νιώθει την ανάγκη να πάει να φάει καθώς βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία αναγνώρισης και εξοικείωσης με το περιβάλλον...Κρέμα γιατί του δίνεις? δεν έχει απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως?

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι φαινοντουσαν δεμενοι! Το αγαπαει και το εχει εγνοια το μικρουλι! Ειχε ξεκινησει και ετρωγε σπορακια ομως ο εκτροφεας επεμενε πως θα ηταν καλυτερα να του δωσω λιγη κρεμα για μερικες μερες και ειπα να ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη του παρ ολο που αρχικα φοβομουν και δν ηθελα..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θα συνεχίσεις Αριάδνη να δίνεις κρέμα μέχρι να μην θέλει εκείνος και να τρέφεται 100% με σπόρια! 
Μην του δίνεις ακόμα εσύ τίποτα , να μάθει καλύτερα να τρώει πρώτα μόνο του! 
Για το όνομα βγάλε τον κάνα πρωτότυπο όνομα χαχα ! 
Υπομονή λοιπόν και όλα θα πάνε καλά !

----------


## erithacus

Παιδιά εγώ στα δικά μου τα μικρά ( τα πήρα 2-3 μηνών) δεν έδωσα κρέμα.  Ήταν πουλιά που μπορούσαν να πετάξουν αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να προσγειωθούν  ούτε να κρατήσουν στο χεράκι τους μπορούσαν οτιδήποτε (για να  καταλάβουν οι σχετικοί την ηλικία). Αποφάσισα να τα δελεάσω από την  πρώτη μέρα να τρώνε...Τους πήρα οργανικά πέλλετς και προσπαθούσα  καθημερινά να τους "ψήσω" να τρώνε λαχανικά φρούτα,κινόα κ όσπρια.. αλλά  στην αρχή τους πίεζα πολύ με καλής ποιότητας pellets (Harrison's high  potency fine) και μετρούσα κουταλιές και δεν τους έβαζα για ύπνο αν δεν  είχαν φάει 2 κουταλιές ο καθένας...(πιο μετά τους συμπλήρωνα και στο  φαγητό-θρυματισμένη )...Και αφού τελειώναμε τους έδινα μετά ηλιόσπορο  καρύδια αμύγδαλα φυστίκια αιγίνης για επιβράβευση...δεν ήξεραν να τα  φάνε και το 80% πήγαινε στράφι...αλλά τηρούσαμε και τηρούμε το πρόγραμμα καθημερινά

Όταν δε τρώγανε για οποιοδήποτε λόγο τους άφηνα ήσυχους  και ξεκινούσα και έτρωγα εγώ και προσποιοόμουν ότι μου αρέσει πολύ αθτό  που τρώω..αλλά πολύ (μουγκριτά και λέξεις τύπου "πωωωωωω ωρεεεεεοοο" και  ερχόντουσαν κοντά (είχε πολύ γέλιο) δειλά δειλά και οι δύο μαζί και  τους έδινα να δοκιμάζουν...Έφαγα μπολικα πελλετς, εφαγα αυγά  τόνους,μπρόκολλα,κινόα,σελ  ρυ τα πάντα.. Και αν τους δεις τώρα τα τρώνε  όλα εύκολα και όμορφα χωρίς παραξενιές...και δεν έπαθαν τίποτα....

Άποψή μου είναι ότι οποιοδήποτε πτηνό (με ικανότητα πτήσης) στη φύση ώς νεοσσός όταν είναι έτοιμο να πετάξει φεύγει από τη φωλιά και τους γονείς...Για να μη του μπερδεέυεις το κεφαλάκι του πουλιού καλό είναι η κρέμα να σταματάει στον εκτροφέα...και να τον αφήνει όταν είναι έτοιμο για να φύγει από τη φωλιά..

----------


## blackmailer

ναι αυτό ισχύει...ζηλεύουν τα σκασμένα!!! χαχαχα

----------


## erithacus

Ναι χαχαχαχαχα είναι κοιλιοδουλα πλάσματα. Αργά η γρήγορα τους ψήνεις να φάνε ότι πρέπει. Απλά σε τσουρεκιαζουν μέχρι να.....
Για αυτό θέλω να καταλήξω ότι όταν το πτηνό είναι έτοιμο να φύγει από τους γονείς κόβεται το τάισμα και μαθαίνουν να τρώνε μόνα τους. Κατα τη γνώμη μου κρέμα πρέπει να του δίνει ο εκτροφέας μόνο και να τα πουλάει όταν είναι έτοιμα να φύγουν από τη φωλιά

----------


## blackmailer

> Ναι χαχαχαχαχα είναι κοιλιοδουλα πλάσματα. Αργά η γρήγορα τους ψήνεις να φάνε ότι πρέπει. Απλά σε τσουρεκιαζουν μέχρι να.....
> Για αυτό θέλω να καταλήξω ότι όταν το πτηνό είναι έτοιμο να φύγει από τους γονείς κόβεται το τάισμα και μαθαίνουν να τρώνε μόνα τους. Κατα τη γνώμη μου κρέμα πρέπει να του δίνει ο εκτροφέας μόνο και να τα πουλάει όταν είναι έτοιμα να φύγουν από τη φωλιά


Προσοχή!! άλλο να φύγουν απο τη φωλιά και άλλο να τρώνε μόνα τους...για να μην υπάρχουν παρερμηνείες!!

----------


## Ariadni

Σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες! Θα προσπαθησω να την κοψει μονος του την κρεμα! Σημερα που ειχε ανεβει στο χερι μου τον πηγα στο μπολακι της τροφης, τον ακουμπησα και εφαγε. Οποτε τωρα μια ιδεα για το που ειναι η τροφη την εχει! Κανω και αυτο που ειπε ο erithacus! Κανω οτι τρωω και μ αρεσει αλλα για τωρα απλα με κοιταει! Ελπιζω να την κοψουμε γρηγορα την κρεμα!

----------


## xrisam

Όνομα τελικά βρήκες?

----------


## Ariadni

Βλεπω anime δεν ξερω αν τα ξερετε και σκεφτομαι να του δωσω ενα ονομα απ το one piece! Τα υποψηφια ονοματα ειναι τα εξης: 
Luffy- Λούφυ: γιατι εχει σκανταλιαρικη φατσα και κρεμιεται σαν τη μαιμου και μου θυμιζει σε ολα το χαρακτηρα αυτο!
Zoro- Ζόρο: επειδη ειναι πρασινος σα τα μαλλια του χαρακτηρα και το ιδιο μαγκας
Mihawk-Μίχοκ: γιατι θα εχουν τα ιδια κιτρινα ματια!
Τι λετε;

----------


## erithacus

Δίνε του με το χέρι σου σπυρί Σπυρι. Το λουφη έχει πλάκα  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

+1 Luffy 

 :Innocent0006:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ζόρο! Είναι ο πιο cool χαρακτήρας στο One Piece!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ariadni

Μετραω ψηφους να ξερετε! Κωσταντινα το βλεπεις; Δεν ειναι τελειο;
Παντως παιδια ο μικρουλης μου ειναι πολυ καλος και φιλικος και κοινωνικος! Εχει περασει κοσμος και κοσμακις να τον δει και τους εχει πλησιασει ολους και δειχνει τκ κολπα του! Θελει ολη την προσοχη πανω του και τα καταφερνει τελεια! 
Εβαζα τα χερια μου στα καγκελα απ εξω και ερχοτανε κοντα κοντα και με αφηνε να του κανω χαδακια στο κεφαλι και το ραμφος και εκλεινε τα ματια του και απολαμβανε! Δωσαμε κι ενα φιλακι!  
Μου χει παρει τα μυαλα! Βασικα οχι μονο τα δικα μου.. Ολων οσων τον εχουν γνωρισει! Και ειναι η 2η μερα! Δεν το φανταζομουν με τιποτα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχω δει μέχρι ένα σημείο με το αγόρι μου, ναι είναι πολύ ωραίο!!! Αλλά ο Ζόρο είναι ο πιο τέλειος όλων!  :Big Grin: 

Α μωρέ ο γλυκούλης, είναι  καλόβολο πουλάκι, πολύ καλό αυτό!!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ εγω δν μπορω να ξεχωρισω κανεναν! Μου αρεσουν ολοι ο καθενας για το δικο του λογο!
Α του ετοιμαζω και ωραια πραγματα για το κλουβι! Θα βγαλω την πατηθρα που εχει τωρα και θα του βαλω 4 φυσικα κλαδια λεμονιας σε διαφορετικα παχη για να πηγαινει περα δωθε το μικρο μου! Επισης θα φτιαξω μια απο εκεινες τις κουνιες που μου ειχε προτεινει ο Μαριος στο αλλο θεμα! Πως ομως θα στερεωσω τα ξυλα μεταξυ τους;
Τα κλαδια θα ειναι ετοιμα την αλλη εβδομαδα. Η κουνια ισως λιγο πιο μετα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Επισης θα φτιαξω μια απο εκεινες τις κουνιες που μου ειχε προτεινει ο Μαριος στο αλλο θεμα! Πως ομως θα στερεωσω τα ξυλα μεταξυ τους;


Με αναφέρατεεεε ?? 
Ποια κούνια είχα πει ??  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Σε αναφεραμε ναι! Μια απο εκεινες τις ωραιες κουνιες που μου ειχες βαλει στο πρωτο θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει! Δεν ξερω πως να το βαλω εδω..

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαίρομαι που ο ένας απολαμβάνει τον άλλο!!  :Happy:  
Εμένα πιο πολύ μου άρεσε το Λούφι, δε ξέρω γιατί... ακούγεται καλύτερα! Σημείωση: δε βλέπω άνιμε για να ξέρω!!  :: 

Είναι πολύ καλό ότι από τη δεύτερη κιόλας μέρα σου ζητά χαδάκια!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι πλάκα έκανα κατάλαβα μάλλον ποια λες !
Βασικά δεν ξέρω πως να την κάνεις ... αλλά φαντάζομαι πως αρχικά θα πρέπει να πάρεις τα ξυλάκια να τους κάνεις μια τρύπα και να τα περάσεις όλα σε ένα χοντρό σύρμα !
Μετά μάλλον θα λυγίσεις την άκρη και από τις δύο πλευρές , και θα τις σφηνώσεις μέσα στην τρύπα που θα 'εχεις κάνει στο πλάι της πατήθρας και από τις δύο πλευρές !
Αλλά δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα σου είναι εύκολο !
 Θα μπορούσες να το αφήσεις για τώρα και βλέπεις στο μέλλον αν μπορείς να πάρεις μια τέτοια έτοιμη !

----------


## Ariadni

> Χαίρομαι που ο ένας απολαμβάνει τον άλλο!!  
> Είναι πολύ καλό ότι από τη δεύτερη κιόλας μέρα σου ζητά χαδάκια!!


Ειναι απροσδοκητο θα ελεγα! Εχω ενθουσιαστει!

Μαριε οταν ελεγα οτι " θα φτιαξω" δν το εννοουσα κυριολεκτικα!  Εχεις δικιο που λες οτι θα μου ειναι δυσκολο! Βασικα ουτε να το ζωγραφισω δν μπορω οχι να το φτιαξω! Ο παππους μου θα το κανει που του αρεσει να μαστορευει και εχει ξετρελαθει κι αυτος με το πουλακι!

----------


## xrisam

Kαι εγώ ψηφίζω Λούφυ ::  αν και δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο κύριος... :Confused0006:

----------


## Ariadni

Ουτε Luffy, ουτε Ζoro, ουτε Mihawk! Το ονομα του μικρου ειναι Charlie και νονος ο Μιχαλης Whiteface! Σ ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ Μιχαλη!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άρχοντας ο Μιχάλης !!! Μπράβο μπρο τρομερό το όνομα !!!
Αριάδνη να σου ζήσει για άλλη μια φορά το ζουζούνι .... ο Τσάρλι !!!
 :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Jumping0045:  ::  :Party0003:  :Party0003:

----------


## erithacus

Πολύ ωραίο και το Τσάρλι..Θα παραπέμπει ευστόχως και ο βηματισμός του  :Happy:  
"κατοχρονος" νανναι ο Τσαρλις λοιπον  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Και σεις να χαιρεστε τα δικα σας ζουζουνια!
 Τι εχετε να μου προτεινετε να σταματησει να δαγκωνει τα δαχτυλα μου και ιδιαιτερως τα νυχια μου; Ο ατιμος ομως ο πονηρος δε δαγκωνει το δαχτυλο που τον χαιδευει! Δαγκωνει τα υπολοιπα! Ετσι γιατι τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας!

----------


## WhiteFace

Αριαδνη ειναι τελειο ονομα !! Ο Charlie λοιπον , το νεο αλανι του φορουμ χαχαχα  !!! Καλη συνεχεια του ευχομαι !

----------


## erithacus

Να τον αφήνεις αλλά να του αποσπάς την προσοχή κάθε φορά που το κάνει. Και να μην τον μαλώνεις ποτέ..Ούτε να τον τιμωρείς...
Όσο τον μεγαλώνεις στο μέλλον θα καταλαβαίνεις πότε το πιάνει η μ@@κια αυτή πριν του γεννηθεί και του ιδίου η ιδέα στο μωροπαπαγαλομυαλο του...Ταχυδακτυλουργός θα γίνεις αλλά γενικά θα το κόψει (όχι το δάχτυλο) ακόμα και αν για κάποια περίοδο επιμένει καθημερινά το σκασμένο...(να θυμάσαι πάντα οτι αυτά είναι άγρια πουλιά και έχουν και "αγρια" ενστικτα...Αν είχες δύο θα καταλάβαινες οτι σου κάνουν οτι κανουν και μεταξύ τους...έχει και χάδι έχει και παιχνίδι έχει και πείραγμα μέσα η ζωη μαζί τους...)

----------


## Ariadni

Σ ευχαριστω!!! Θα συνεχισω λοιπον να μπλεκω τα δαχτυλα μου! Χαχα! Να δω ποτε θα το παρει αποφαση οτι δν τρωγονται!

----------


## erithacus

Δίνε του να δαγκώσει ένα παιχνιδάκι ή ενα κομμάτι χαρτι ή προσέφερε ένα ξύσιμο...κάντου κάτι πάντως να ξεσκαλώσει το κεφάλι του..εχουν ράμφος οστέινο έτσι? το παιχνιδάκι του οταν τον χοντραίνει λίγο, βγάζει νυχάκι το γυρνάει και ανάποδα και το φτύνει σαν το λιόσπορο, αν το αφήσεις  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Εννοεις δηλαδη οτι μπορει να κανει το ιδιο και στο χερι μου;

----------


## erithacus

Δεν ξέρω όταν τα πιάνει αυτή η περιέργεια μέχρι που μπορούν να φτάσουν (ας υποθέσουμε ας πούμε οτι έχεις κάνει μερική αναισθησία στο χέρι και τον αφήνεις να κάνει οτι θέλει στα νύχια δάχτυλα)...Τα παιχνίδια παντως και τα ξύλα και ότι άλλο τους κινεί την περιέργεια τα πετσοκόβουν

----------


## Ariadni

Τελεια! Τωρα ησυχασα!

----------


## erithacus

Βρέ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση..Μικρό είναι δεν ξέρει ακόμα τι όπλο έχει...να παίξει,εξερευνήσει θέλει...Αλλά οταν πονάμε, πονάμε κύριε και το καταλαβαίνουν και το κόβουν, μην ανησυχείς Καθόλου όμως...Άλλωστε υποψιάζομαι οτι ακόμα και αν δεν θα έχεις πολύ διαθέσιμο χρόνο, το πουλί δε θα σε πειράζει εσένα ποτέ ( οι αντικαταστάτες σου θα την πληρώνουν πάντα τη νύφη και θα τους τρώει το παράπονο για χρόοοοοοοοοοοοονια)..

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχα οκ τοτε! Για τους αντικαταστατες δε με νοιαζει!  Βασικα ελπιζω να μην υπαρξουν και να το προσεχω παντα εγω!

----------


## erithacus

θα υπάααααααρξουν....sealed.....

----------


## Ariadni

Να αρχισω εκπαιδευση ή ειναι νωρις;

----------


## erithacus

Στους αντικαταστάτες ναι...διάλεξε καποιον από το σπίτι που είναι ο Τσάρλις η οποία/ο οποίος κάνει και αυτός/αυτή κέφι τον Τσάρλι και εκπαίδευσέ τον να γίνει ο καλύτερος υπηρέτης του Τσάρλι....Πρόσεχε η επιλογή είναι δύσκολη γιατι ο τσάρλι εσένα ακόμα σε μαθαίνει τώρα. Ο αντικαταστάτης πρέπει να ειναι κάποιος που δε θα μας κρεμάσει στην πρώτη @@@.. (για τα αδέρφια πάει αυτό που μερικές φορές παιδιαρίζουν) ούτε όμως και θα πτοηθεί αμα φάει χλαπάτσα από τον Τσαρλι (ή ακόμα αν του κόψει κανα μικρό μικρό φιλέτο)....

Όσο για την εκπαίδευση του παπαγάλου νομίζω είναι μικρός ακόμα...Όσο μεγαλώνει και ζείτε και παίζεται μαζί θα δείς οτι στο παιχνίδι του (ακόμα και οταν είναι στο δάχτυλό σου) θα κάνει παραλαγές και θα τολμάει γενικά, και θα κάνει και αναποδογυρίσματα και άλλα τέτοια κόλπα...(και αν ειναι αρσενικός αστα να πανε στο διάολο...ολο χαζομάρα).. 
Ε το παιχνίδι από μόνο του θα σε οδηγήσει μόνο του...Εγώ στον αρσενικό έχουμε φτάσει και τον αναποδογυρίζω κατακόρυφο και παίζουμε αρκοντεόν και με τις δύο φτερούγες...και το χειρότερο?Έρχεται για να του το κάνω και δεν σταματάει να έρχεται αν δεν κάνουμε αυτό το βιολί ( οι χοντράδες αυτές αρχίσαν μετά τους 8 μήνες)   :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχα τι καλα!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι και τα δυο! Εμενα για την ωρα καθε φορα που πλησιαζω ερχεται στα καγκελα σκυφτος κατευθειαν για χαδια! Και αν βαλω το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι ανεβαινει σχεδον αμεσως! Κι εγω ενταξει κρατιεμαι να μην τον ζουμπηξω!

----------


## erithacus

Ελευθερία λοιπόν... Εγώ καμιά φορά δαγκώνω λίγο και εγώ (όπως και αυτοί) και τρώω πουπουλο για να ηρεμήσω λίγο...τώρα γενικά προσπαθώ να τους τα κόψω τα πολλά χάδια...ειδικά σε αυτό ευαίαθητο λουλουδακι τη θηλυκίτσα μου ( γιατί ο άλλος όλο παιχνίδια αδρεναλίνης θέλει..χέστηκε για χάδια)

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχαχαχα νομίζω πως οι Σενεγάλης δεν είναι τόσο δαγκανιαριδες όσο τα African Grey , απλά αν υποθέσουμε πως ο Έκτωρας το κοκατιλ μου προσπαθεί να βγάλει τα κουμπιά του λαπτοπ τα Σενεγάλης θα κάνουν παραπάνω , οπότε πρόσεχε!  Αν θες δίνε του κατι να ροκανιζει !! Πχ. Καρότο ή κάνα καλαμάκι , με προσοχή πάντα !

----------


## Ariadni

Δειτε μας που τρωμε τα σπορακια μας! 


Την ποσοτητα κρεμας που ετρωγε την εχει μειωσει στο μισο! Και δοκιμασαμε και μηλο και μας αρεσει πολυ!  
Σημερα μιση ωρα τον χαιδευα τον κυριο και ειχε κλεισει και τα ματια και απολαμβανε! Με τοση γλυκα δεν ξερω πως κρατηθηκα να μην τον φαω! Σκεφτηκα λοιπον μιας και δειχνει να με ανεχεται να τον βγαλω εξω μια απ αυτες τις μερες! Τι λετε; Ειναι νωρις; 
ΥΓ. Αυριο κλεινουμε μια εβδομαδα μαζι

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω ενα μουτράκι!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γειά σου ρε Τσάρλι άρχοντααααααα .... 
Αν θες βγάλε τον , αφού μάθει να τρώει κεχρί όμως !
 :Party0003:  :Party0003:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ νομίζω δε θα έχει πρόβλημα. Εφόσον σε δέχεται, δοκίμασε να του δώσεις το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί με ανοιχτή την πόρτα να δεις αν θα ανέβει πάνω του. Εννοείτε με κανένα αμυγδαλάκι ή κάτι άλλο, ακόμη και ηλιόσπορους από την τροφή. Αν ανέβει πρόθυμα τότε μην περιμένεις καθόλου. Όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Απλά την πρώτη φορά ίσως να είναι σαν χαμένο γιατί δε θα ξέρει το χώρο!!  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Α ανεβαινει αμεσως μολις του δωσω το χερι μου και χωρις να εχω τιποτα πανω γιατι του αρεσει περισσοτερο απ την τροφη του!

----------


## Efthimis98

Οπότε, με Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας στο χέρι και είσαι έτοιμη!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ τελεια! Ανυπομονω!!!    Θα τραβηξω φωτογραφιες να σας δειξω!! Τι καλα!!

----------


## xrisam

Kαι εννοείται προσοχή σε παραθυρα και τζαμια (κουρτίνες τραβηγμένες) και καθρέπτες (καλλύμενοι).

Πάντα το λέω καλού κακού... :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ναι! Εχω ενημερωθει απ τα θεματα που γραφουν τα παιδια!!  Πολυ κατατοπιστικα!

----------


## blackmailer

είναι τρομερός ο Τσάρλι...σκέτη γλύκα η φατσούλα του!

----------


## Ariadni

Σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## Ariadni

H πρωτη μας μινι εξοδος!
Πως το αποφασισα? Ειχα σκοπο να τον βγαλω αυριο ομως ο μουργος ειχε αλλη αποψη! Το μεσημερι οπως εβαλα το χερι μου μεσα να παιξει σκαρφαλωσε πανω του και πλησιασε την πορτα και προσπαθουσε με καθε τροπο να βγαλει το κεφαλακι του εξω! Τον εβαζα πιο μεσα στο κλουβι κι αυτος παλι στην πορτα! Οποτε τι να κανω που δεν μπορω να του χαλασω χατιρι? 
Κατεβαζω το πορτακι τελειως κατω και εχοντας τον στην παλαμη μου αφηνω το μισο χερι μεσα και περιμενω να δω τι θα κανει! Προχωραει τσουκου τσουκου και μολις φτανει στο ανοιγμα σταματαει. Τεντωνει το λαιμουδακι του και βγαζει το κεφαλι του εξω να δει τι γινεται! Αφου δεν ειδε κατι περιεργο συνεχισε να ανηφοριζει στο χερι μου μεχρι που σταθηκε στον ωμο μου! Ενταξει δεν περιγραφεται το συναισθημα! Φανταστηκα απλα ενα πειρατικο καραβι και μενα μεσα να δινω εντολες! :: 
Στην αρχη δεν εφυγε καθολου απο το χερι μου παρα μονο το εκανε πανω κατω απ την παλαμη στον ωμο και παλι πισω! Και ξαφνικα πεταγεται και μεχρι να καταλαβω τι εγινε ηταν πανω στην κουρτινα! Σοκ! Δεν περιμενα οτι μπορουσε να πεταξει τοσο! Και μετα αρχισε... Απ τη μια ακρη του δωματιου που ηταν η κουρτινα στην αλλη ακρη και μετα παλι πισω στην κουρτινα και μετα στο φωτιστικο μια ελαχιστη σταση και μετα προσγειωση πανω στον τοιχο..........και φυσικα στο πατωμα...... Πηγα κι ηρθα μεχρι να δω οτι συνεχισε να κουνιεται!
Του εδωσα το χερι μου, ανεβηκε, και ενιωσα την καρδουλα του να χτυπαει σαν τρελη! Τον εβαλα στο κλουβι να ηρεμησει με ανοιχτη την πορτα σε περιπτωση που ηθελε να ξαναβγει αλλα αυτος απλα...... κοιμηθηκε!! Τι να πω! Μεχρι να σαβουριαστει παντως ειχε πολυ πλακα!! Αυριο παλι!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία συνηθισμένη μέρα εκτός κλουβιού. Μέχρι να συνηθίσουν θα κουτουλάνε λίγο. Την επόμενη φορά σίγουρα θα τα πάει καλύτερα. Πετάνε σα δαιμονισμένα τα άτιμα, αυτό είναι αλήθεια!!  :Happy:  
Απλά τόσες μέρες ήθελε να ξεμουδιάσει και λίγο. Στις ξαφνικές εξόδους να είσαι σίγουρη ότι είστε αμπαρωμένοι στο σπίτι!!!  ::  Αύριο θα τα πάει μια χαρά και μπορείς να τον έχεις πάνω σου και να τον χαϊδεύεις.

ΥΓ: Να μη μένει πολύ ώρα στον ώμο ή στο κεφάλι σου. Θα σου πάρει τον αέρα και μετά άντε συμμάζεψε τον. Πάντα κάτω από ύψος του κεφαλιού σου!!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Ελπίζω να μην χτύπησε, σίγουρα είναι καλά?

----------


## Ariadni

Καλα φαινεται! Οπως πριν! Εφαγε κανονικα! Με δαγκωσε κανονικα! Ηπιε και νερο!! Οποτε νομιζω καλα ειναι!

----------


## xrisam

Ευτυχώς!!! :winky:

----------


## erithacus

Αριάδνη καλά έκανες και τον έβγαλες έξω..Kαι προταση δική μου είναι όσο περισσότερο έξω μαζί σου τόσο το καλύτερο και για τους δυό σας..
Άρχισε να σκέφτεσαι πιθανές "καρέκλες" στις οποίες μπορεί να κάθεται το πουλάκι...Δώσε του στο δωμάτιο που βρίσκεται όταν είναι έξω από το κλουβί στέκια και άλλα πέραν του κλουβιού. Σκέψου οτι ειναι κλεισμένος μεσα σε ενα κλουβί και δε μπορεί να πετάξει..Εννοείται θα βγεί έξω και τα πρώτα λεπτά θα κάνει σαν παλαβό...Τα δικά μου βγαινουν έξω και έχουμε κάθε μέρα γυμναστική..πετάνε ασταμάτητα σε όλο το σπίτι και στην τρίτη περίπου βόλτα του προσγειώνονται στο δαχτυλο μου..Μάθε τον να πετάει..Θα ακούς κραυγές θα βλέπεις πως συστέλονται οι κόρες των ματιών και θα καταλαβαίνεις πόσο μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση  παίρνει το πουλί όταν πραγματοποιεί μια πτήση....
βάλε μαλακά καλύματα από καρέκλες στο δωμάτιο κάτω στο πάτωμα και ενθάρρυνέ τον να προσγειωθεί στο δάχτυλό σου σηκώνοντας το ψηλά και οριζόντια στο έδαφος..Οι αποτυχημένες πτήσεις τα ξενερώνουν πολύ ψυχολογικά και πέφτουν...στενοχωριούνται...  Οπωσδήποτε κατά την γνώμη μου δές την εκπαίδευση αυτή σαν σοβαρό task..
Επίσης έχω ενστάσεις με την τροφή να ξέρεις μικρή  :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Θα κανω οτι μπορω! Σ ευχαριστω για τις προτασεις! Τι ενστασεις;

----------


## erithacus

Υποψιάζομαι από την φωτό που τρώει οτι θα διαλέγει συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία  (πουχου τους ηλιόσπορους) και θα αγνοεί τα υπόλοιπα...παρατήρησα επίσης  ότι έχει χρωματισμένη τροφή μέσα, δηλαδή χημεία πρόσθετη για χρωματισμό  (δεν θα την έπαιρνα για τα ζακουδάκια μου όπως και αποφεύγω να  καταναλώνω και εγώ τέτοια)...Επίσης δε τα ξέρω τα Σενεγάλης πως  μεγαλώνουν και τι παραξενιές βγάζουν αλλά προτείνω και επιμένω πως  πρεπει να τον μάθεις με λαχανικά με πρασινάδες με μπρόκολο ζεματισμένο  με σέλερυ με ραδίκι ιταλικό με καρότα και καροτόφυλλα (που να τα βρείς  τώρα αλλά κοντοζυγώνει το φθινόπωρο), με φασολάκια φρέσκα (τσαουλιά  μπαρμπούνια) μπάμιες, πατζάρια και πατζαροφυλλα,όσπρια (φακές ρεβύθια  φασόλια), ΚΑΛΑΜΠΟΚΙ, αυγό βρασμένο..Είναι η περίοδος τέτοια που μπορείς  να βρείς σχεδόν όλα από τα παραπάνω (εκτός από τα καροτόφυλα)....γιατι  να μην του τα προσφέρεις σε καθημερινή  βάση και ας μην τα τρώει, θα το  μάθεις εσύ
Η ξηρά τροφή δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει την φυσική τροφή  οταν αυτή δίνεται σε ποικιλία και ποσότητα σωστή..Κατά την γνώμη μου  πρέπει να χορηγείται ώς συμπλήρωμα

Και αν έχεις καταψύκτη ή σου  δίνεται δικαίωμα χρήσης σε κάποιον, όρμα του και αγόρασε κανενα  τσουβαλάκι καλαμπόκια (Ορεινής Κορίνθείας παίρνω εγώ) μπαμιες φασολάκια  και γενικά οτι δεν βρίσκεις το χειμώνα και κάνε στον μικρούλι μια ωραία  καβάτζα ναχει να χαίρεται και να μεγαλώνει και να γίνεται ΚΟΥΚΛΟΣ..

----------


## Ariadni

Δηλαδη να τρωει μονο απ αυτα; Αλλα σε τι ποσοτητες; Και πως θα ξερω οτι χορτασε; Εχουμε καταψυκτη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα του βάζεις ό,τι από αυτά σου βρίσκεται και έχεις:

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*Στην αρχή θα είναι λίγο διστακτικός. Μπορείς να φας και εσύ λίγο μπροστά του για να καταλάβει ότι αυτό το πράγμα τρώγεται. Μην ανησυχείς θα ζηλέψει σύντομα!!  :: 
Επίσης, του βάζεις ένα κομμάτι ή φύλλο ανάλογα και θα το φάει. Το πιο πιθανό είναι το περισσότερο να σκορπιστεί και να διαλυθεί, παρά να φαγωθεί, αλλα τρώνε αυτό που πρέπει. Απλά καθημερινά πρέπει να του προσφέρεις από κάτι, ή κάποια !! Όπως θες...  :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

Εχετε δικιο! Θα το ψαξω κι αλλο και θα το εφαρμοσω αμεσα! Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και τους δυο!

----------


## erithacus

Στο λαιμό χαμηλά όσο τρώει κάνει μια "μάμμα" που λεμε κ έμεις οι βλάχοι...κάθε φορά που τρώει το μικρό σου θα το ψαχουλεύεις να δείς πόσο γέμισε..και αν το κανεις απαλά απαλά (σα χάδι) θα μπορείς να καταλάβεις και αν ειναι pellets ή φυσική τροφή και έτσι θα του προσαρμοζεις στο χώρο που έχεις για γέμισμα (κοιλίτσα του) μια οραία ποικιλία...Πως πίνεις το ουζάκι σου εσύ? Και μετά κατα την γνώμη μου αφού έχεις βεβαιωθεί ότι έφαγε από όλα έστω και λίγο, θα του ρίχνεις και το λιοσπορο και το ξυροκάρπί για desert Και θα τον έχεις πασσά στα γιάννενα... (Στη θέση σου από την τροφή θα απομάκρυνα τους λιοσπορους ή οτι αλλο ξυροκάρπι έχει και θα τα εδινα χωριστά)
Τέλος, θα σου πρότεινα να του μάθεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ να τα τρώει τώρα που είναι μικρός γιατί μετα θα κάνεις τάμα όχι απλά προσπάθειες...ενα μωρό έχεις σκέψου στο σπίτι Αριάδνη

----------


## Ariadni

Εχεις κανει διατριβη!!!! Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το καταφερω αυτο με την κοιλιτσα αλλα θα το προσπαθησω!... Να του μαθω να τα τρωει μπορω.. Ειναι και φαταουλας οποτε δε νομιζω να εχω θεμα με αυτο.. Οσο για το οτι εχω μωρο στο σπιτι το καταλαβα με τις κρεμες!  ::

----------


## erithacus

μπορώ να σου δώσω λίγη τροφή από τη δική μου.Μπες και δες τι παιζει με τις τροφές και δές και την Harrison's high potency fine..

----------


## Ariadni

Θα τα κοιταξω ολα αυριο με καθαρο μυαλο γιατι τωρα δεν πολυδουλευει  ::  και θα σου πω! Σ ευχαριστω παντως για ολα!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσωπικά δε νομίζω να είναι απαραίτητο αυτό με το χάδι στο λαιμό. Απλά του προσφέρεις το φαγητό του και βλέπεις αν το περιεργάζεται και το τρώει... πιο εύκολο!!  :winky: 
Αν και ισχύει για τα μπάτζυ, μερικά πράγματα είναι γενικότερα για όλα τα είδη -π.χ το πινακάκι με τις τροφές- :

*H διατροφή ενός budgie*Για τα πελλετ και και και, δες και εδώ:

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*

----------


## erithacus

Σε εμένα παιδιά πολλές φορές τους "σερβίρω πιατα" και πιάτα και μερικές  φορές θα τα μασουλάνε όλα τα υλικά που σερβίρονται αλλά θα τα πετάνε  κάτω...και ενώ τα βλέπεις οτι τρώνε και τρώνε η "μάμα" τους μετά που την  ελέγχω είναι άδεια..Και επειδή είναι μωρά ακόμα, αν δεν την γεμίσουμε  με λίγο από όλα δε σταματάω να επιμένω...Για την ξηρά τροφή τώρα, είμαι  πολύ επιφυλακτικός για αυτό τα σκάω  και τους πέρνω αυτήν (μεγάλη  διαφορά στην τιμή από σχεδόν όλες τις άλλες) αλλά και πάλι είμαι  επιφυλακτικός για αυτό και τους την έχω μόνιμα μεσα έξω από το κλουβί  και όσο θέλουν ας φάνε..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπω με την εξεταστική και το συνεχόμενο διάβασμα δεν προλαβαίνω να βλέπω αυτά που θέλω στην ώρα τους , οπότε καθυστερημένα θα πω την άποψη μου !
Λοιπόν , Αριάδνη το μικρό σου τώρα απογαλακτίζεται ! 
Θα ήταν καλό λοιπόν , σιγά σιγά να ξεκινήσεις να του δίνεις και άλλες τροφούλες ! 
όπως να του ετοιμάσεις μια αυγοτροφή σπιτική και όχι έτοιμη του εμπορίου , αλλά και να του δώσεις φρούτα και λαχανικά !
Αν θες δες τα παρακάτω δύο άρθρα μ την αυγοτροφή και τα φρούτα & λαχανικά αντίστοιχα :

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς* *Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*Αν θες κάνε μια λίστα με αυτά που θα μπορείς να του δίνεις και βάζε τικ σε ότι τρώει ! 
Καλό θα ήταν να δίνεις κάθε φορά χορταρικά και φρούτα εποχής και μην αποθηκεύεις στην κατάψυξη !
Επιπλέον , νομίζω πως δεν θα έπρεπε να αγχωνόμαστε τόσο πολύ ούτε με το πόσο θα φάει ή με το πότε θα φάει !
Ο παπαγάλος μας ξέρει αν θα πεινάσει ή όχι ή πότε και τι θα φάει , εμείς απλά να του το υπενθυμίζουμε !
Για τον έλεγχο στον πρόλοβο των πουλιών , στα ενήλικα δεν θα καταλάβουμε κάτι , τρώνε σε διαφορετικά διαστήματα και πάντα από λίγο , οπότε κάθε φορά θα φαίνεται άδειος ή απλά πως έφαγε λιγάκι , δεν είναι σαν τα μωρά που δίνουμε εμείς κρέμα και τα κάνουμε σαν τα μπαλονάκια χαχαχα 

Τα όσπρια με προσοχή και πάντα σε μικρές ποσότητες !
Συνοψίζοντας λοιπόν , 
Δίνουμε πάντοτε ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων (γνωρίζοντας ακριβώς την σύσταση) και όσο είναι μικρό το πουλάκι του την μαθαίνουμε ώστε να τα τρώει όλα , εκτός όμως την περίπτωση που το ίδιο επιλέξει πως δεν θέλει να φάει κάποιο σπόρο (πχ. ηλιόσπορο) μιας και δεν χρειάζεται να πάρει κάτι από αυτόν , όταν θα χρειαστεί θα φάει !
Επίσης , παρέχουμε πάντα κόκαλο σουπιάς και αυγοτροφή ή βραστό αυγό ! 
Καθαρό νερό και φρούτα & λαχανικά της εποχής με πολύ προσοχή !!! 

κ.erithacus εντυπωσιάστηκα με τα παραπάνω σας ποστ αλλά αγχώθηκα κιόλας , χαχαχα ! ::  :: 
 κάθε είδος είναι και διαφορετικό , οπότε τα στάνταρ σε ένα είδος δεν είναι απαραίτητα και για το άλλο , πχ. οι African Grey δεν έχουν πολλά κοινά με τους Σενεγάλης !
Για τα πέλλετ που είπατε καλό θα ήταν να δίνουμε πράγματα που ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι περιέχουν , με κάθε λεπτομέρεια , δυστυχώς εδώ δεν ξέρουμε μας λέει τα εξής :

Cereal grains, products and by-products of oil seeds and oil fruits,vegetables oils, whole dried eggs, beer yeast, minerals, inulin (0,05%)

 Αυτή η γενικότητα στην σύσταση με παραξενεύει ! 
Μου είχαν πει να χρησιμοποιήσω πέλλετ για τα δύο κοκατιλ μου , και είχα πάρει δύο κόκκους να δω αν θα τους φάνε και το έφαγαν , αλλά δεν θα τους  αλλάξω την τροφή ,  μιας και θεωρώ πως τα σπόρια είναι ότι καλύτερο και όσο μπορούμε να κρατάμε την φύση των πουλιών μας ζωντανή ας την κρατάμε !!
Βέβαια θα μπορούσε να δίνεται συμπληρωματικά αν κρίνουμε πως είναι ασφαλές , σε μικρή ποσότητα ! 
Απλά εγώ διστάζω ακόμα ! 

 :Anim 25:

----------


## erithacus

Με την αυγοτροφή ειμουν δισκτακτικός (και είμαι ακόμη) λόγω του ότι  περιέχει γάλα.. Πρωτεϊνη δεν έχει μόνο το αυγό αλλά και κάποιοι  συνδυασμοί τροφών όπως για παράδειγμα καλαμπόκι και ρύζι. τα γαλακτομικά  επίσης έχουν πρωτεϊνη αλλά έχουν και λιπαρά..Το ψάρι έχει επίσης  πρωτεϊνη μαζί με ενα σκασμό άλλα...
Υπάρχει μια περίοδος το  φθινόπωρο-χειμώνα (3 μηνη 4 μηνη) στην οποία δε βρίσκεις σχεδόν τίποτα  από φρούτα λαχανικά (και τα φρούτα που παίζουν είναι όξινα)...Εάν δεν  καταψύχεις επιλέγεις φτωχότερη διατροφή για το πουλί...Σκέψου λοιπόν  τώρα όταν θα το βρεί ο χειμώνας τον Charlie, πόσο μηνών θα είναι και τι  ποικιλία τροφών θα μπορεί να του δώσει η μαμα Αριάδνη...Ξαφνικά θα τον  ταιζει τώρα και για κάποιους μήνες ενα σωρό πράματα και ξαφνικά θα του  τα κόψει όλα θα του μετράει και τα όσπρια και θα του δίνει σπόρια και  αυγοτροφή (seriously?) ...Βάσει της λογικής του παραπάνω Post ( και αν  το κατανόησα καλά κιόλας)..
 Εμένα τρώνε καθημερινά καλαμπόκι για  παράδειγμα και η περίοδος που τα βρίσκεις φρέσκα είναι μέχρι  Οκτώβρη...Εννοείται γαλακτομομικά δεν τους δίνω... Δεν θα έκοβα ας πούμε  τα καλαμπόκια και το ρύζι για να δώσω αυγά και αυγοτροφές (για τα οποία  είναι αμφιλεγόμενο οτι πρέπει να είναι μερος της διατροφής των  πουλιών)..
Τελος τα pellets λιγο πολύ τροφές του εμπορίου είναι όλες  αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτές είναι οργανικές και φέρουν εγγύηση οτι μπορούν να  καταναλωθούν και από τον άνθρωπο...

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Υπάρχει μια περίοδος το  φθινόπωρο-χειμώνα (3 μηνη 4 μηνη) στην οποία δε βρίσκεις σχεδόν τίποτα  από φρούτα λαχανικά (και τα φρούτα που παίζουν είναι όξινα)...Εάν δεν  καταψύχεις επιλέγεις φτωχότερη διατροφή για το πουλί...Σκέψου λοιπόν  τώρα όταν θα το βρεί ο χειμώνας τον Charlie, πόσο μηνών θα είναι και τι  ποικιλία τροφών θα μπορεί να του δώσει η μαμα Αριάδνη...Ξαφνικά θα τον  ταιζει τώρα και για κάποιους μήνες ενα σωρό πράματα και ξαφνικά θα του  τα κόψει όλα θα του μετράει και τα όσπρια και θα του δίνει σπόρια και  αυγοτροφή (seriously?)


Θα απαντήσω στο κομμάτι που παρέθεσα από το ποστ σας , τα υπόλοιπα αποτελούν προσωπική σας άποψη με την οποία δεν θα έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση γιατί καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι εννοείτε και για να αναλύσω κάποια πράγματα θα γεμίσουμε πολλές σελίδες που ήδη σε άλλα θέματα έχουν αναφερθεί , απλά να θυμάστε ότι δίνουμε ότι ξέρουμε πως τα μικρά μας μπορούν να το καταναλώσουν χωρίς να τους φέρει προβλήματα ! Δεν κοιτάμε ποιες τροφές έχουν βιταμίνες κτλ. και έτσι τυφλά δίνουμε .... 

Για την περίοδο του φθινοπώρου τώρα που όλα λίγο πολύ σπανίζουν , αυτή η μείωση στην παραγωγή και ως συνέπεια και η μείωση παροχής στο Τσάρλι και σε κάθε πουλάκι , δεν γίνεται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη , γίνεται σταδιακά  και υπάρχει λοιπόν μια συνήθεια ! 
Αλλά νομίζω πως στο Φθινόπωρο όπως και σε κάθε εποχή του χρόνου , υπάρχουν λαχανικά και φρούτα ! 
Για παράδειγμα , φθινοπωρινά φρούτα & λαχανικά είναι το πορτοκάλι (δίνουμε πολύ πολύ λίγο) , το μήλο , το αχλάδι , το καρότο , το σπανάκι , το μαρούλι και το μπρόκολο !!!! 
Οπότε καλό θα ήταν κάθε εποχή να παρέχουμε τα ανάλογα ! 
Για την κατάψυξη άφησα να εννοηθεί γενικά , ενώ συγκεκριμένα αναφέρομαι στα χορταρικά και στα φρούτα !
για παράδειγμα πολύ δίνουν κατεψυγμένα λαχανικά τα οποία τα ξεπαγώνουν και τα πλένουν καλά με νερό και ξύδι ! 
Τα αφήνουμε να στεγνώσουν καλά και μετά τα σερβίρουμε με ρύζι (ανάλοτο και βρασμένο - καλά στραγγισμένο ) και τα πουλάκια τρελαίνονται !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δεν θα έκοβα ας πούμε  τα καλαμπόκια και το ρύζι για να δώσω αυγά και αυγοτροφές (για τα οποία  είναι αμφιλεγόμενο οτι πρέπει να είναι μερος της διατροφής των  πουλιών)..
> Τελος τα pellets λιγο πολύ τροφές του εμπορίου είναι όλες  αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτές είναι οργανικές και φέρουν εγγύηση οτι μπορούν να  καταναλωθούν και από τον άνθρωπο...


Προσωπικά, αν και σέβομαι την εμπειρία σου από την κατοχή δύο κιόλας τέτοιων παπαγάλων, θα διαφωνούσα. Τα πέλλετς, είναι απλά μια τεχνητή πηγή βιταμινών -όπως μας πασάρουν οι διάφορες εταιρίες- που περιέχουν αποξηραμένα αυγά. Προτιμώ τα φρέσκα παρά τα αποξηραμένα, που όσο να είναι και πιο μακρυά από τη φύση του πουλιού είναι αλλά και όσο να είναι θα έχουν χάσει κάποια πράγματα από τη σύστασή τους. Τα αυγά και οι σπιτικές αυγοτροφές γιατί να είναι αμφιλεγόμενα; Αν εννοείς την άποψη περί κανιβαλισμού αφού τα ίδια τα πουλιά τρώνε τα αυγά τους, τότε όχι δεν ισχύει... ή μάλλον ισχύει απλά συμβαίνει και στη φύση. Όταν το πουλί αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα τρώει τα αυγά του, το πιο πιθανό για την έλλειψη ασβεστίου. Πολλές φορές συμβαίνει και μετά την εκκόλαψη των νεοσσών. Όσον αφορά τις σπιτικές αυγοτροφές, αν φτιάχνονται από αγνά σπιτικά υλικά τότε γιατί να υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες...;

Θα πρέπει να δίνεις και αυγό(τροφή) αλλά και καλαμπόκι με ρύζι. Όλα κάτι προσφέρουν. 
Επίσης, το χειμώνα μπορείς να δίνεις μήλο, μαρούλι -αράντιστο αν βρεις ή καλά πλυμένο αρκετά χέρια-, μπανάνα, κάστανα, ρόδι και άλλα πολλά. Κάθε εποχή έχει και από κάτι. Tip: καλό είναι να μην παίρνουμε φρούτα αρκετά νωρίς για την εποχή τους γιατί είναι μέσα στα φάρμακα, ειδικά σταφύλια...

----------


## erithacus

Καταψυξη μπαίνουν ο αρακάς τα φασολάκια μπάμιες και τα καλαμπόκια  κυρίως..Δεν καταψύχουμε τα φρούτα ρε παιδιά ούτε τα χόρτα...Το χειμώνα  πιάνουν κάτι παγωνιές και δε βρίσκεις ούτε άνιθο (όχι μαρούλι και  ρόκα)...Φέτος ας πούμε τράβηξε 3βδόμαδο χωρίς τίποτα...μόνο λάχανο...Δε  ξέρω φέτος τι κάνατε εσείς αλλά εμένα οι δικοι μου είχαν από όλα γιατί  κάνω καβάτζες...
Επίσης βγαίνουν κάτι λιακάδες και τα μπρόκολα  έρχονται αναμμένα (κίτρινα) και ακατάλληλα...και κυκλοφορούν μόνο  ιταλικά (πάγου)....Δε ξέρω από που ψωνίζει κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης εδώ αλλά  αν τα προμηθεύεστε οι ίδιοι όσοι έχουν παπαγάλους (ειδικά μεσαίου  μεγέθους και άνω...) και τους ενδιαφέρουν τα ποικίλα γεύματα είναι  πραγματικό το πρόβλημα...Μοιραία ο παπαγάλος έχει λιγότερα είδη στο  πιάτο εκτός αν ο σεφ έχει προνοήσει...Τα Pellets τα έχω απλά για να  παίζουν και να τρώνε όσο θέλουν δεν έγραψα ή παρότρυνα κάποιον να ταίζει τα πουλιά του με pellets...
Αυγό ναι δίνω...αραιά όμως και  μόνο στην πτερόροιά τους και μάλλον και στην αναπαραγωγή αλλά πάλι  ελεγχόμενα...Αλλά γάλα αυγό λαδόκολλες (ή λάδια) και ψήσιμο στο φούρνο  δε πρόκειται να δώσω ούτε συμφωνώ με όποιον το κάνει...θα δυσαρεστήσω  τους υπέρμμαχους δυστυχώς

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσωπικά, αυτούσια όχι. Ίσως σε κάποια αυγοτροφή αν π.χ το πουλί δεν τρώει σουπιοκόκκαλο ή κάτι άλλο που θα του προσφέρει ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες ασβεστίου. Αλλά πάλι δε θα ήθελα να δώσω ψάρια ψητά κ.λπ. Κάθε εποχή έχει διακυμάνσεις στη διατροφή των πουλιών.
Ακόμη και με το κρύο του χειμώνα μπορείς να δίνει πολλά μυρωδικά που βρίσκεις σε φυτώρια-ανθοπωλεία όπως φρέσκια ρίγανη, δενδρολίβανο, θυμάρι κ.λπ.
Μπορείς που και που να δίνεις και αποξηραμένα φρούτα, με μέτρο πάντα γιατί έχουν αρκετά σάκχαρα, ενώ στα σούπερ μάρκετ μπορείς να βρεις από θερμοκήπια εκτός εποχής βέβαια, αν και προσωπικά δε θα τα εμπιστευόμουν... 

Τέλος πάντως, έχεις δίκαιο που προνοείς και πολύ καλά κάνεις, ειδικά με τα καλαμπόκια που απλά τα βγάζεις, τα ξεπαγώνεις και τα βράζεις ή τα δίνεις και έτσι!!!  :Happy: 
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θες να πεις για το αυγό. Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι θα πρέπει να δίνεται και στην πτερόρροια πόσο μάλλον στην αναπαραγωγή...

----------


## erithacus

Κατα τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να τους προσφέρεις ποικιλία μεγάλη ειδικά την περίοδο που οι διατροφικές ανάγκες τους είναι υψηλές. Και δυστυχώς πέφτεις σε κενά. Συγκεκριμένες ποικιλίες λαχανικών κ φρούτων τις βρίσκεις συγκεκριμένη περίοδο. Για παράδειγμα ντομάτες belladonna και ecstasis βρίσκεις μετά τον Ιανουάριο και μέχρι τον Ιούνιο. Ροδια το φθινόπωρο βρίσκεις Βόλου ξυνοροδα και τα Ερμιονης και Άστρους Κυνουρίας τα βρίσκεις πολύ μετά. Θέλω να καταλήξω ότι όπως τρεφόμαστε εμείς κάποιοι σωστά με σωστές ποικιλίες στην ώρα τους έτσι πρέπει και τα ζωντανά αυτά.  Και επιβάλλεται να πρόνοεις αλλιώς θα βρεθείς μπροστά στο πρόβλημα και θα έχεις την Google να ψάχνεις και Να διαβάζεις για αυγό τροφές . Για τη ρίγανη και τα μυρωδικά φαντάζομαι εννοείς βουνίσια. Αλλά το βουνό είναι βουνό φύση έξω επικίνδυνη και όση περισσότερη επεξεργασία τους κανείς τόσο ευκολότερα στο τρίβουν στα μούτρα οι παπαγάλο πελάτες δυστυχώς.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι απαραίτητα. Μπορείς να βρεις σε διάφορα φυτώρια σε μικρά γλαστράκια. Σε λίγο καιρό γίνονται τέρατα, και μπορείς να τα έχεις στην κουζίνα και για δική σου χρήση!!  :winky:

----------


## Ariadni

Παιδια τι να πω πραγματικα... Σας ευχαριστω γι αυτον τον εποικοδομητικο διαλογο! Με βοηθησε παρα πολυ που ακουσα πολλες αποψεις! Σημειωσα ολα οσα μπορουν να τρωνε οι παπαγαλοι και θα του τα δωσω σιγα σιγα ολα να δω ποια του αρεσουν! Αν δω οτι καποιο του αρεσει ιδιαιτερα πολυ θα αγορασω μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα και θα το καταψυξω. Καλως ή κακως δεν μπορω να καταψυξω πολλα πραγματα γιατι οι δικοι μου θα με αποκληρωσουν!  ::  Πελετς για την ωρα τουλαχιστον δε θα του δωσω.. Συμπληρωματικα θα εχω παντα σπορακια στο μπολακι του με αφαιρεμενες τις χρωματιστες που ειναι μονο συντηρητικα για να τρωει αν δεν εχει χορτασει ή αν λειπω..
Οσον αφορα το θεμα των πτησεων κουτουλαμε λιγο λιγοτερο! Τον ακουμπαω σε διαφορα σημεια απομακρυνομαι, τον φωναζω και ερχεται! Εχει ανεβει δυο φορες πολυ ψηλα αλλα του τραβηξα την προσοχη του ειπα να ερθει και ηρθε! Βεβαια με εχει καταγδαρει! Τα νυχια του ειναι πολυ μυτερα... Δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει κεχρι ουτε τροφη για να τον δελεασω! Βασικα το κεχρι το δοκιμασε και ηταν ψιλοαδιαφορος.. Παντως ειναι ενας γλυκας και χαδιαρης και συνεχιζω να θελω να τον κανω μια μπουκια! ::  Αυτα απο εμας για την ωρα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι μικρό και τα νυχια του δεν έχουν τριφτεί ακόμη. Όταν το φωνάζεις να του λες κάτι συγκεκριμένο και όταν το κάνει, λιχουδιά. Σε λίγο καιρό θα το έχει μάθει π.χ το έλα!!  :winky: 
Δες και για άλλα κολπάκια: Μαθαίνοντας tricks στους παπαγάλους μας

Επίσης, να του μάθεις να φορά χάρνες, ή για αρχή ένα αυτοσχέδιο  :: , ώστε να δεις αν θα το δεχτεί και μετά βλέπεις!! Να πίνεται το καφεδάκι σας το καλοκαίρι στη βεράντα!!  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Ξαναβουτηξε μονος του στο μπωλ με το νερο! Ειναι μικρος αλλα μηπως να τον κανω ενα μπανακι; Σας βαζω μια φωτογραφια απ το σημερινο μπανακι και μια απ το πρωτο του!
Σημερα

Πριν μια εβδομαδα περιπου..

Πώς μας βλεπετε; Μεγαλωσαμε καθολου;

----------


## rafa

πολυ ομορφος κουκλι,αν θες παρτον στο χερι σου και αφησε τον στην μπανιερα και αρχισε να ριχνεις νερο με το πιστολακι ή βαλτον σε μισογεμισμενη μπανιερα ,στην αρχη δεν θα το θελει αλλα μετα θα το συνιθησει.αν κανει μπανιο στο νερο του να το αλλαζεις συνεχεια.

----------


## erithacus

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφος  :Happy:  
Για το μπάνιο κατά την γνώμη μου δεν θα έπρεπε να βιαστείς και να του το συστήσεις έξω στην τουαλέττα..το πιο πιθανό είναι οτι θα τρομάξει με το πιστολάκι (αν θα είναι και η πρώτη φορά που το βλέπει) και θα αμολήσει δρόμο και μπορεί να γίνει και κανένα ατύχημα...Αν του έχεις βάλει μπανιέρα μέσα και δεν πάει μόνος, του έχεις βάλει και μπανιέρα όσο τον έχεις έξω και πάλι δεν πάει τότε βγάλτον λίγο στον ήλιο να ζεσταθεί λίγο το πούπουλο και σιγά σιγά ψέκαζε με ένα ψεκαστήρι (σαν και αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν στα ραντίσματα...από την άλλη μεριά της εθνικής στο petshop που πήρες το κλουβί ειναι γεμάτο αποθήκες τέτοιες που πουλανε και ψεκαστήρια τέτοια) από ψηλά δημιουρφώντας τεχνητη βροχή κατά καποιο τρόπο...χωρίς να σημαδεύεις το κεφάλι του...σιγά σιγά αφού μάθει το ψεκαστήρι μπορείς να τον ψεκάζεις και έξω από το κλουβί και σιγά σιγά και σε άλλο δωμάτιο.

----------


## Ariadni

Χμμ... Ναι μου φαινεται οτι θα κανω αυτο με το ψεκαστηρι για να μην του ερθει αποτομο! Θα περιμενω ομως κι αλλο για να εχει περισσοτερη ζεστη!

----------


## erithacus

Από Φαγητό τι έκανες τελικά? Προσέφερες ποικιλία?Καποια προτίμηση ο πελάτης σε κάποιο είδος?Αδυναμία στο καλαμπόκι ίσως? ( κάτι καλαμπόκια αυτήν την περίοδο απίστευτα νόστιμα και ζουμερά) Στους δικούς μου, πήρα ένα τσουβαλάκι 40ρι σήμερα...και επειδή τα τσακίζω και εγώ δε ξέρω πόσα ακόμη πρέπει...

----------


## Efthimis98

Και εγώ τρελαίνομαι για τα καλαμπόκια!!! Χαχαχαχα!!!  :: 
Άσχετο, απλά για να το πω...

----------


## erithacus

Αν το φάς ωμό με όλο το χυμό του δεν το ξαναψήνεις ποτέ Θύμιο..Ξέρουν τα παπαγαλομουτρα τι τρώνε...Ο ένας καταψύκτης θα γεμίσει Καλαμπόκια μόνο  :sad:  Αν με αφήσει ήσυχο το δόντι μου θα μπορέσω να τσακίσω και εγώ καμιά δεκαπενταριά γμτ  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αν το φάς ωμό με όλο το χυμό του δεν το ξαναψήνεις ποτέ Θύμιο..


Αν σου πω ότι το τρώω και ωμό...  ::  Χαχαχα

----------


## erithacus

Έτσι σα ζώο..και εδώ τα ίδια

----------


## Ariadni

Για την ωρα απο λαχανικα μονο μαρουλι εχει δοκιμασει... Την πεμπτη εχουμε λαικη οποτε θα προμηθευτω διαφορα! Απ φρουτα δοκιμασε και κερασια και ροδακινο και πολυ του αρεσαν! Κρεμα πλεον τρωει ελαχιστη ισα για να παρει τη γευση! Λεω αυριο να μην του δωσω.. Τι λετε;

----------


## erithacus

Ξεκίνα λαχανικά χορταρικά και φρουτάκια ντε...τι περιμένεις? Να πάει φαντάρος πρώτα?  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα τωρα μεχρι το σαββατοκυριακο θα δοκιμασει πολλα! Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν θα ειμαι πολυ πειστικη οτι μ αρεσουν και μενα για να τρωει αλλα χαλαλι του!

----------


## erithacus

Αριάδνη έφαγα τόνο αυγό και πεπόνι τα οποία σιχαίνομαι εξίσου και έπαιζα και θέατρο για το πόσο ωραία είναι...(μπλιαχ)

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα εγω το 80%  απ αυτα δεν τα τρωω! Τι εχει να γινει!

----------


## erithacus

πακετοοοοοοοοο....μήπως να αρχίσεις να τρέφεσαι και εσύ με ότι θα τρέφεται και ο μικρός? Εγώ μπαίνω στο τρυπάκι και αφού τα παίρνω που τα παίρνω για τις φάτσες τους, βγάζω και δικές μου μερίδες σιγά σιγά....ήδη τρώω Κινόα και Μπρόκολλο και εγώ....Θα τον ζηλεύεις που τρέφεται τόσο υγεινά, θα δείς...Αν τρώς ότι τρώει θα ζήσεις και εσύ 1.000 χρόνια όπως και αυτοί οι μαθουσάλες  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

Λες να γινω χορτοφαγος; Να το δω κι αυτο και τιποτα αλλο! Για να δουμε βεβαια τι θα τρωει κι αυτος!

----------


## erithacus

Είναι μικρός και μπορείς να του μάθεις τα πάντα..Ότι του προσφέρεις εσύ, μια δύο τρείς θα το στείλει στο τέλος κάτω...
Οι Ζακό είναι πολύ μυστήρια πουλιά...Για τις ελίτικες πατήθρες για να καταλάβεις μου πήρε κανά μήνα να τις ετοιμάσω (πλύσιμο ψήσιμο ξεφλούδισμα,στέγνωμα ξανά ψήσιμο και μετά τρυπάνι και βίδες και παξιμάδια-πεταλούδες) και κανά μήνα και βάλε μέσα στο δωμάτιο πρώτα για να τις βλέπουν (λες και έβλεπαν μπαμπούλα όλο το μήνα) κια μετά τις έβαλα στο κλουβί...
Τώρα αν τους βάλω για παράδειγμα κοτόπουλο βρασμένο στην ταίστρα ή κόκαλα από κοτόπουλο ή τελοσπάντων κάτι που δεν τους έχω ξαναδώσει την ώρα που σερβίρεται το φαγητό, δεν θα κατέβουν να φάνε καθόλου...Δε ξέρω πως συμπεριφέρονται οι Σενεγάλης στις αλλαγές αλλά οι Ζακό σε αφήνουν με το στόμα ανοικτό...Αποχή και απεργία πείνας σε οτιδήποτε καινούριο..Παλιομοδίτικα μυαλά  :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Οχι δεν εχει κανενα θεμα με τις αλλαγες! Τα δεχεται ολα αμεσως! Ειναι πολυ βολικο το καημενο! Δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο!

----------


## erithacus

Ζηλεύω πολύ...οι δικοί μου, ο ένας είναι πιο παραξενίδης από τον άλλον...  :sad:

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχα απλα εχουν ισχυρες προσωπικοτητες και ιδιαιτερες προτιμησεις! Δες το κι απ αυτη την πλευρα!

----------


## Ariadni

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας! Εύχομαι και εσείς και οι φτερωτοί σας φίλοι να είστε όλοι καλά! Έχω καιρό να γράψω και ίσως κάποιοι να έχετε σκεφτεί ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά… Δυστυχώς όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.. Στις 24 Ιουλίου πήγαμε στην Κρήτη με τον Τσάρλι και το ταξίδι ήταν πολύωρο και κουραστικό. Ο Τσάρλι ενώ στο καράβι τα πήγε μια χαρά στη διαδρομή για το χωριό, που δεν ήταν και μικρή, είχε χάσει την υπομονή του, φώναζε, σκαρφάλωνε τα κάγκελα και ήταν ολοφάνερο ότι ήθελε να βγει από κει μέσα το συντομότερο. Λίγο λοιπόν η δική μου βιασύνη να τον βγάλω από το μεταφορικό του να τον βάλω στο μεγάλο κλουβί να ηρεμήσει, λίγο μια απρόσμενη κίνηση δική του ήταν αρκετές για να μου φύγει και να μην τον δω ξανά..
Τα συναισθήματα μου δεν περιγράφονται με λέξεις… Τις εβδομάδες που ακολούθησαν και έμεινα εκεί δε σταμάτησα να τον ψάχνω.. Έβγαινα πριν ξημερώσει και πήγαινα από τη μια πηγή στην άλλη στις οποίες του είχα αφήσει τροφή, τον φώναζα, φορούσα ένα γάντι που του άρεσε πολύ και ορμούσε κάθε φορά που το έβλεπε, κρατούσα το κλίκερ του που επίσης του άρεσε πολύ και το κινητό μου με φωνές παπαγάλων σενεγάλης και γυρνούσα στα χωράφια με την ελπίδα να με δει και να έρθει.. Ενημέρωσα τα γύρω χωριά, τα petshop μέχρι και το δασαρχείο κάλεσα αλλά φυσικά μόνο που δεν έβαλαν τα γέλια οπότε μπήκα μόνη μου στο δάσος αλλά ούτε τότε κατάφερα κάτι.. Τα παιχνίδια του και τα πράγματα του ήταν έξω στη βεράντα για να φαίνονται αλλά τίποτα..   
Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω εκτός βέβαια από το να ήμουν εξαρχής πιο προσεχτική και υπεύθυνη. Κάθε μέρα από τότε απορώ πώς δεν μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ ότι θα είχε τέτοια αντίδραση μετά από μια τέτοια μέρα.. Οι ενοχές μου και η θλίψη μου δε μου άφηναν δύναμη να γράψω νωρίτερα όμως το σκεφτόμουν μέρες ότι έπρεπε να κλείσω αυτή την υπόθεση.. Χθες μάζεψα το κλουβί του και τα κλαδάκια του και τα παιχνίδια του από το δωμάτιό μου.. Δεν του λέω αντίο… Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω.. Για μένα θα είναι πάντα μαζί μου γιατί τον κουβαλάω μέσα μου και δε θα τον ξεχάσω ποτέ.. Θα τον σκέφτομαι πάντα ελεύθερο να γυρνάει τα βουνά της Κρήτης γιατί ο μικρός μου επαναστάτης είναι δυνατός και έξυπνος και ευπροσάρμοστος και είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα έχει καταφέρει πολύ καλά..
Τέλος, και με συγχωρείτε αν σας κούρασα αλλά είχα πολύ ανάγκη να τα πω, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω την Κωνσταντίνα (CaptainChoco), το Μάριο (Μάριος_1) και το Μιχάλη (Whiteface) γιατί από τη μέρα που χάθηκε μέχρι και σήμερα με έχουν στηρίξει απίστευτα πολύ!!! Μου στάθηκαν εκείνες τις πολύ δύσκολες ώρες ακούγοντας με υπομονετικά και δίνοντας μου συμβουλές για το τι άλλο μπορούσα να κάνω όταν με κυρίευε η απελπισία και δεν μπορούσα να σκεφτώ καθαρά.. Με ήξεραν πολύ λίγο καιρό και μου στάθηκαν σαν πραγματικοί φίλοι, σαν αδέρφια και πραγματικά το ευχαριστώ μπροστά στη βοήθεια που μου πρόσφεραν είναι λίγο! 
Εύχομαι να μη συμβεί σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό.. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αριάδνη ειλικρινά ενώ το γεγονός το ξέρω εξ αρχής όπως είπες , πάλι με άγγιξαν ιδιαίτερα τα λόγια σου και όλη η κατάσταση!  :: 
Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για όλα που έγιναν και όπως σου ξαναείπα είμαστε εδώ για όλα ! 
Νομίζω πως αν όχι όλοι , οι περισσότεροι στο φόρουμ μαζί και εγώ θα καταλάβουμε ακριβώς τι νιώθεις μιας και λίγο πολύ οι περισσότεροι έχουμε χάσει πουλάκι με αυτό τον τρόπο ...
Ο Τσαρλι σε αυτό το διάστημα που τον είχες , είχε τόσα πράγματα (τροφές , κλουβια , παιγνίδια , σταντ , εκπαίδευση κτλ) που κανένας μα κανένας σε διάστημα τόσο λίγο δεν τα έχει προσφέρει ... 
Δεν θέλω να νιώθεις ένοχη μιας και σου εξήγησα του έδωσες τα πάαααντα αλλά δυστυχώς έτυχε αυτό το συμβάν ! 
Από εδώ και πέρα θα ήταν καλό να κρατήσεις τις ωραίες στιγμές που σου χάρισε ο μικρός άγριος Σενεγαλέζος της Κρήτης , να είσαι πιο ψύχραιμη και προσεκτική και πήγαινε παρακάτω !
Ο Τσάρλι αν το πάρουμε στατιστικά έχει πιθανότητες επιβίωσης μιας και συγκεκριμενα το χωριό σου που γνωρίζω ποιο είναι έχει εύκολη πρόσβαση σε πηγές νερού και αρκετά βρώσιμα καρποφόρα δέντρα ! Το χρώμα του και το μέγεθος του είναι το καλύτερο καμουφλάζ οπότε να είμαστε αρκετά αισιόδοξοι !!!
Φυσικά , υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να προσγειώθηκε σε κάποιο σπίτι και να εχει υιοθετηθεί ! 
Καλή συνέχεια , και όπως είπαμε το γέγονε γέγονε προχώρησε πλέον και όλα θα πάνε καλά !  :Anim 25:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοριτσάκι μου γλυκό, σε όσους εμπιστεύτηκες εκείνη την περίοδο το τι συνέβη ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τι πέρασες και πόσο προσπάθησες για να τον βρεις. Δεν ξέρω αν άλλοι θα είχαν το κουράγιο να προσπαθήσουν τόσο. Μερικά πράγματα είναι γραφτό να γίνουν έτσι ακόμα και αν μας φαίνεται παράλογο και δεν καταλαβαίνουμε το γιατί. Ο μικρός αντάρτης θα τον βρει το δρόμο του στα όμορφα βουνά της Κρήτης, όποιος και αν είναι αυτός. Όπως λέει και ο Μάριος υπάρχει μία μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχει υιοθετηθεί από κάποιο σπίτι. 
 Κράτα σαν θησαυρό τις καλές και όμορφες στιγμές που ζήσατε μαζί γιατί τελικά αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό. Ο επαναστάτης σου είχε τα πάντα, του πρόσφερες ότι μπορούσες και ακόμα περισσότερα και όλοι το είδαμε αυτό. Πολλά παιδιά από εδώ έχουν χάσει πουλάκι με παρόμοιο τρόπο και είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορούν να ταυτιστούν και να σε καταλάβουν. 
Δεν ξέρω τι παραπάνω μπορώ να γράψω μιας και όλα αυτά είναι πράγματα που έχουμε πει τόσες και τόσες φορές όλο το καλοκαίρι. Μόνο ο χρόνος θα σε βοηθήσει να νιώσεις καλύτερα, ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσεις αλλά θα μπορείς να επικεντρωθείς καλύτερα στον καιρό που περάσατε μαζί. 

Όλα θα πάνε καλά, εμείς είμαστε εδώ για ότι χρειαστείς!

----------


## Esmi

Αριάδνη πολύ Λυπάμαι γι' αυτό που σου έτυχε, πολύ στενοχωρηθηκα πραγματικά   ... σίγουρα θα είναι πάρα πολύ στεναχωρο και επώδυνο  :sad:  
Ότι και να έγινε προσπάθησε να σκέφτεσαι ότι σίγουρα θα είναι κάπου ήσυχα, όμορφα και χωρίς κίνδυνο και θα είναι καλά!

----------


## erithacus

Αριάδνη, δε θα συγχωρέσεις ποτέ τον εαυτό σου ΑΛΛΑ θα γίνεις καταπληκτική στο επόμενο πουλάκι που θα πάρεις ( και που ευελπιστώ να είναι ζευγαράκι)...Πραγματικά το λέω είσαι από τα άτομα που πρέπει να έχουν την τύχη καποια πουλάκια να είσαι μαμμά τους (όχι όμως ταίρι τους)...
Μην πετάξεις/χαρίσεις τον εξοπλισμό του Charlie μικρή  :Happy:

----------


## rafa

αριαδνη λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτο που σου ετυχε.ευτυχως δεν εχω χασει πουλακι αλλα μπορω να νιωσω τον πονο σου .το μονο που θα σε παρηγορησει ειναι να σκεφτεσε πως πεταει ελευθερος χωρις καγκελα.δυστυχως δεν τον χαρικες ουτε εκεινος καιδεν προλαβατε να δεθητε.αλλα συνεχιζεις στο μελλον μπορεις να χαρισεις την φροντιδα σου σε αλλο πουλακι ελπιζω οχι σενεγαλεζο γιατι θα στον θυμιζει και εγω τουλαχτιστον δεν θα ηθελα.τα πραγματα του μην δωσεις κρατατα καπου για το επομενοαν θελεις στο μελλον

----------

